# GPUZ Render Test



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

how good is GPUZ's Render test [10-15mins run] in terms of instantly checking OCed GPU?? it does show artifacts when OCing is bad..


----------



## Myth (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought 3dmark would be enough.
Never ran gpuz render test for too long due to lack of any conclusive results.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 28, 2012)

Run 3Dmark vantage looped run...if it survives 5 runs ur OC is ok..


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

Myth said:


> I thought 3dmark would be enough.
> Never ran gpuz render test for too long due to lack of any conclusive results.



yep.. not for too long though.. just enought for artifacts viewing. 



sumonpathak said:


> Run 3Dmark vantage looped run...if it survives 5 runs ur OC is ok..


Vantage is dx10, right?? will it be intense enough.. gonna run it, though. and is there any way of viewing results after a looped run??


----------



## Myth (Nov 28, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/121310-post-your-3dmark-results-here-13.html


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

i know that thread.. but 





> Vantage is dx10,... will it be intense enough??
> 
> gonna run it, though. *and is there any way of viewing the cumulative results after a looped run*??


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 28, 2012)

looped is only for stabilty testing...but they show results.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> Run 3Dmark vantage looped run...if it survives 5 runs ur OC is ok..



thanks for the tip


----------

